# NIC requires diff PCI slot on each reboot?!?

## Xafloc

OK, this one is really ticking me off.  I have never had this issue with any other system I have ever run.

OK. so I stick my NIC in PCI slot #2, and bootup...networking is happy.  Say I reboot, NIC is found, eth0 assigned, however, I cannot access anything (ping or whatever), on the network. 

Until of course, I stick the NIC in a diff PCI slot.  Then boot-up...all is well, until I reboot again.  Then I need to switch to a diff PCI slot.

I have NO clue what is going on.  I am hoping someone out there has some sort of ideas for me to try?

Thanks.

----------

## lx

Are you using the gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5 and ACPI (with acpi 0404 or something), that ACPI-patch had some troubles with asus boards, you need to get a later patch. My network-card was also being assigned strange IRQs, and didn't work anymore. (Think this only occurred when I hadPlug & Play OS  turned on in bios)

----------

